# Hickory's



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wanted to get out one more time before the W/E and the Early deer Mzzle-loader season. They were moving pretty well. I probably saw over a dozen and Most of the squirrels I saw were still cutting hickory nuts. Walnuts and some Oaks are heavy in my area {S/W- OHIO} but the squirrels don't seem to be into them yet. Next trip I'm breaking out the rifle


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

That is an awesome day there! I need to go get some squirrels soon, just been dove hunting this year.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a great day right there. I'm headen out this morning.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got one nice fox squirrel tonight in the backyard.


----------

